# Extra Christmas Pay



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

Who out there gives extra pay for working Christmas Day. We do, but I want to get thoughts from other operators.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

FourDiamond said:


> Who out there gives extra pay for working Christmas Day. We do, but I want to get thoughts from other operators.


I pay my guy extra helpings of goose, red cabbage and dumplings...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We are legally required to pay time and a half for Christmas and a handful of other holidays. The few times that's come into play, we have added 20% to their hours for the day as well.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

In my real job as a Union monkey...Christmas Eve and Day...New Years Eve and Day...If we have to work...It's double time plus 8 hours Holiday pay


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I pay my guy extra helpings of goose, red cabbage and dumplings...


Sounds like your guy might have to adjust his seat belt ........


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If for some reason I had to have someone come in, pay would be double time, plus something extra.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm a scrouge I guess. Have worked many Xmas and it's no different pay than another day.
That being said I think we compensate guys more than average and if we need to work that day it's part of the deal.

Do you charge more to perform work on holidays?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

My guys contracts are double time all day on any of the 7 major holidays.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Going to buy myself something expensive if I have to plow on Christmas Day ..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do you pay more than the "normal" rate for plowing to start with?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I pay my guy extra helpings of goose, red cabbage and dumplings...


I think I'd pass on the extra pay...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We are going to start work at 12:01 am 12-26-17 ...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

LapeerLandscape said:


> We are going to start work at 12:01 am 12-26-17 ...


There you go.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

No I dont pay extra on holidays. I dont get to charge extra on a holiday.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

The guys are out right now. A new guy asked about extra pay for today. I told him "the fat guy in the red suit will have something extra in the check next week". Merry Christmas to everyone, whether you're working today or not, and thanks for the replies.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

This was the first snowy Christmas for us since around 2000. the guys who worked the Christmas storm got double time plus a good dinner at the nicest place around that was still open. As a business owner I take good care of the guys and in return they will do anything for me. 10 of my guys worked 8 but a few got 12 . Everyone was happy but my wife says I should get a real job.


----------

